# thinking of getting an xbox..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

as above, ive a got ps2 atm but fancy something different. anyone got any tips on what one is best to get (different GB's i think - i'm rubbish with that sort of thing lol) and cheapest prices etc?

TIA


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

go for the premium. elite IMO is over kill with its 120gb HDD. best deal I've seen at the mo is at argos.£160 gets you a premium xbox with 60gb HDD, 2 wirless controllers, trivial pursuit game, burnout paradise and connect 4 and PGR4 and sega superstar tennis. Ok some of the games are a bit poo but PGR4 and burnout are pretty good. get on xbox live though and you HAVE to by call of duty 4. its the law.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

get one. great consoles and the online gaming is superb. id jsut get the standard 60gig one for around £170.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for the quick replies chaps, having seen that forza 3 is out soon, is it worth getting forza 2?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> thanks for the quick replies chaps, having seen that forza 3 is out soon, is it worth getting forza 2?


hell yes! you can get it for a tenner now and its a bloody awesome game.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm about to sell one... keep an eye out for a bargain 

Great consoles tbh, but I don't have enough spare time. I seem to use my PS3 a little more because of PlayTV and Blu Ray


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I'll be selling Forza 2 with it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Oh I'll be selling Forza 2 with it


thanks Russ, i'll keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah you won't go far wrong, there has been a bit of a recent drought game wise but some ace titles were announced at E3!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

as an estimate, how much do you fellow gamers  reckon i would get for trade-in on my ps2 (about two years old) and 10 games including GT4 and Tourist Trophy at my local GAME branch?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

A scarily low amount - sell it on here or eBay...


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I have the 360 Elite with the 120gb HDD. As said before, you do not need that much storage space. I only got i because it was in black and it went with my T.V and stand etc. 
TBH, i dont think you will get much for your PS2 in a trade in.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks lads, thought that would be the case:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just seen in argos catalogue - xbox premium, halo 3, forza 2 and mass effect £186.38 good deal?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll do you mine, Premium, 2 pads, Forza 2, PES08, Burnout Paradise... all boxed and mint... £85


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> as an estimate, how much do you fellow gamers  reckon i would get for trade-in on my ps2 (about two years old) and 10 games including GT4 and Tourist Trophy at my local GAME branch?


put it this way mate i wanted to trade my ps2 in with 2 controllers and 42games. the prices i got where so low i just gave it to the kids next door (mine are too young) as it wasnt worth the diesel driving into town to trade it in. wherever you buy from just make sure its running the lower voltage and jasper motherboard.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Crystal Finish said:


> put it this way mate i wanted to trade my ps2 in with 2 controllers and 42games. the prices i got where so low i just gave it to the kids next door (mine are too young) as it wasnt worth the diesel driving into town to trade it in. *wherever you buy from just make sure its running the lower voltage and jasper motherboard*.


how do i check that?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

look near the barcode on the back. If it says 12V - 14.2A:5V its a 'FALCON'

if it says 12V - 12.1A:5V you've got yourself a 'JASPER'

Jaspers run smaller chipsets and are far less prone to overheating and red ring of death,


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I just read the post title and had to question it

"THINKING" about buying an xbox

Try

BUYING an XBOX and my life has changed:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I'll do you mine, Premium, 2 pads, Forza 2, PES08, Burnout Paradise... all boxed and mint... £85


Is this delivered?


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I'll do you mine, Premium, 2 pads, Forza 2, PES08, Burnout Paradise... all boxed and mint... £85


Text you RE this Russ  cash waiting unless its gone already:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

an update for you lads: i got one yesterday  and forza 2 natraully :thumbthanks for the offer Russ, much appreciated) 

its great


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice one mate  I'll be re-joining the xbox ranks when I pick Russ's up off him later :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Alex-Clio said:


> Nice one mate  I'll be re-joining the xbox ranks when I pick Russ's up off him later :lol:


:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

If anyone wants a game of Fifa 09 let me know, it wil be an easy 3 points for you.............:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Good to meet you again Alex 

Thanks for the AS thing, it smells awesome... let me know if you can get me some


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

all I can say is an xbox 360 with C.O.D4 in the tray and a wireless connection to xbox live, is THE best thing in the world.

You will love it, I assume you'll be using xbox live right?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Eddy said:


> all I can say is an xbox 360 with C.O.D4 in the tray and a wireless connection to xbox live, is THE best thing in the world.
> 
> You will love it, I assume you'll be using xbox live right?


not sure how to set that up tbh


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> not sure how to set that up tbh


if you have a wireless network set up at home then its real easy. if not then you'd have to buy a wireless router and setting that up can be quite difficult.

I think you can get it professionally installed pretty cheap if need be, but once you have it, its just different league to playing against A.I

good choice with forza by the way:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Eddy said:


> if you have a wireless network set up at home then its real easy. if not then you'd have to buy a wireless router and setting that up can be quite difficult.
> 
> I think you can get it professionally installed pretty cheap if need be, but once you have it, its just different league to playing against A.I
> 
> good choice with forza by the way:thumb:


we have wireless t'internet already, so thats not a problem:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

do it wired direct to the router if you can, play is quicker and you dont have to pay dick turpin at microsoft 60 notes for a wireless adaptor.


----------



## Badhazard (Jun 10, 2009)

You Should get the Pro as it comes with a HDMI port for you HDTV


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

The 360 has had HDMI since the 2nd motherboard version - Zephyr (initially used on the Elite).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_360_hardware#Motherboards
As Crystal says try and get one with the Jasper board if possible. Mine isnt but I'm not too bothered as MS warrant against RROD for 3 years and all the people I know who have returned them have received a Jasper board on return.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Do it forza 2 is spot on, also imo try gta iv.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I used to be a Die hard Sony fan, until the PS3 failed to come down in price for ages and I got bored waiting.

Result is I have a 360 Elite and it's great. Got it second hand at a really good price, 2 month old console, 4 games, 2 headsets and all the leads (Including HDMi) £150. Not got it set up for internet yet (Getting a mate to cable it for me as I am NOT paying nearly half the console cost for wireless!). GTA IV is awesome as is COD4.

You won't regret it. Plus wireless controller is great as the console is hidden behind the TV


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

Xbox 360 all the way!



Tys.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh, and i was a PS Fanboy!

Tys.


----------

